# Ax men



## PLMCRZY (Dec 12, 2010)

Whos watching the season premiere?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 12, 2010)

thear no bobby goodson but will look


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 12, 2010)

Another season of drama and BS. Im watching on history now, dunno if its the season first.


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 12, 2010)

hey, its great entertainment for me, cant wait


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah ive been watching it all day here, not much else to do... snow is falling here and im burried in it! also been here on AS all day too!


----------



## OLYMPYC (Dec 12, 2010)

im pumped, i like the show, i also like american loggers but cant never seem to catch that cause i dont remember what channel its on or id set it up to record too......


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2010)

It is dumping rain, what else to do?

I need to clear out an area of all things that could be thrown at the TV.


----------



## GoRving (Dec 12, 2010)

I watched the show most of the afternoon, but there is alot of seemingly rehearsed drama. Still enjoy it, though.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like the new season is gonna be filled with bs. Should make good entertainment. Only logging crew that i would work for is Browning those guys are top notch!


----------



## Illini_tree (Dec 12, 2010)

*Ppe*

I can't believe these guys don't wear glasses or hearing protection running saws. I always wear at least glasses and ear plugs if not my helmet and chaps.

You guys working out in the NW, is this normal?


----------



## OLYMPYC (Dec 12, 2010)

well i set it to record every week,...... i didnt get to watch it right at 9 since my ol lady was watching a movie and i didnt feel like goin to a different room to watch it, 

but im watching it now, and im not real impressed,


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm watchin this season. I like watchin Shelby the best.
Would like to see more chainsaw action though.


----------



## Yoopermike (Dec 12, 2010)

I wasnt impressed either. maybe the next few episodes will be better! I take that back .. .when the general dude caught the dump truck from tipping over with his excavator.. that was impressive!


----------



## jbighump (Dec 13, 2010)

i personally love it!! if im gonna watch a show with a lot of drama (what show doesnt) i at least wanna see some chainsaws guns and heavy equiptment!:hmm3grin2orange: btw shelby is the best on the whole show shootin a gun while laying in bed and while driving a forklift into town priceless, keep the good episodes comin:chainsawguy:


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 13, 2010)

I was a little surprised to see the dad from the S & S aqua loggers come back on the show. Guess he came back for his kid. I'm surprised the dad has lasted this long, no major accidents, strokes etc.


----------



## groundsmgr (Dec 13, 2010)

Gotta love the cornel TOUGHER IN ALASKA


----------



## Racerboy832 (Dec 13, 2010)

Even if it is all fake, just watching Shelby drive that forklift down the road shooting was hilarious. All I can say is i'm sure someone authority for the state will be all over his butt.


----------



## OLYMPYC (Dec 13, 2010)

haha shelby is my fav by far, i cant believe he did that tho haha and stopped and got the squirrel and then gave it away haha 


i cant believe how unprofessional some of the cutting was, dropping tree's right where Gabe was standing, id be pissed if that was me,


----------



## Racerboy832 (Dec 13, 2010)

I figured, tv show or not, OSha would freak seeing them drop 8 trees in a row. I thought there was some deal about having to maintain control of each tree. or not screw around to that effect.


----------



## Davej_07 (Dec 13, 2010)

They HAD to bring the S+S SShole back...... The show had promise until I saw his mug again.


----------



## thekid95 (Dec 13, 2010)

*axmen*

yeah that S&S dad is a #### they need to get him off the show and itll make it a lil better
btw shelby is the hilarious haha coona$$ he reminds me of my family in Louisiana


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 13, 2010)

Big_Al said:


> I was a little surprised to see the dad from the S & S aqua loggers come back on the show. Guess he came back for his kid. I'm surprised the dad has lasted this long, no major accidents, strokes etc.



Beatings...


----------



## jbighump (Dec 13, 2010)

did anyone else see gabe carrying a fiskars axe in the beginning guess if the pros use them i gosta have one:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chucker (Dec 13, 2010)

lol !! he sure was . but just remember to use a tool like that you have to have an attitude like his for it to work! only a tool like gabe can work the wood like he does? lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 13, 2010)

jbighump said:


> did anyone else see gabe carrying a fiskars axe in the beginning guess if the pros use them i gosta have one:hmm3grin2orange:



I love my Fiskars axe. I have the super spiltter too. Both fantastic


----------



## OLYMPYC (Dec 14, 2010)

im pri gonna sound stupid but............... what is wrong w/ that brand ax? :newbie:


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 14, 2010)

Good show, I think the producers have these guys yell at each other to make it like American Chopper and get ratings. Swamp man is my favorite, anyone who sleeps with a ruger in his hand is ok by me.


----------



## OLYMPYC (Dec 14, 2010)

i really didnt care for it when they showed him wake up and just pop a shot out of his front door, i know why they did it, but still some ppl may see that and think its ok! deffinetly not a good idea no matter where your at, not good gun safty!


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah its has its good points new to me euipment and methods but all the BS like last year when Shelby went to the Hospital with the gun. driving the lift to town think of all the wear and tear on the tires and drive train. What would be funny when swamp man shoots the water one day and the slug richochets. I do wanna see some more pics of his swamp buggy. Last season kinda did me with all the build up over the big cypress log that his pontoon arch couldnt pick up. I was sitting here and thinking I could have moved that with that rig in about an hour by dogging both ends of that sucker. 

Picking up road kill squirrel that looked stuffed, Next folks will think Deliverance was a document of the south.

The S&S guy should hurry up and Darwin himself anyone that acted like that probably would be the next water cured submerged object. 
I d love to see more saw falling and the different support equipment Used in the PNW and some of the swamp mans stuff. 

I did like the new Yarder that the Retards I mean Ryguards had, guess the PNW got most of the old EUclid and Terex dozers.


----------



## caotropheus (Dec 14, 2010)

TumblebugTaylor said:


> the slug richochets. I do wanna see some more pics of his swamp buggy. Last season kinda did me with all the build up over the big cypress log that his pontoon arch couldnt pick up. I was sitting here and thinking I could have moved that with that rig in about an hour by dogging both ends of that sucker.


 I was think about the same when I saw that episode for the first time, but I understand nothing about water or swamp logging... So,I leave a question for the experts. For a too big log sunk underwater can I raise it to the surface by attaching some sort of floating device and inflate it with air? 





TumblebugTaylor said:


> ... the Retards I mean Ryguards had...


 :hmm3grin2orange: You couldn't be more right about that !




PS: By the way, Lea is the best looking character so far in the new season!


----------



## paccity (Dec 14, 2010)

think they were a little close for blasting rock?


----------



## caulksoaker2 (Dec 15, 2010)

*rank and file*



Yoopermike said:


> I wasnt impressed either. maybe the next few episodes will be better! I take that back .. .when the general dude caught the dump truck from tipping over with his excavator.. that was impressive!






you bumped him up a rank...he is known as the colonel


----------



## Humptulips (Dec 15, 2010)

That was all set up for the camera.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 15, 2010)

Watched the rerun last night with my boys who hadn't seen it. Even they couldn't believe the stupidity. I ask myself again, why in the hell are they even wasting time with those retarded S&S swamp loggers, they need to spend that time on showing real logging going on. You sure hit the nail on the head with the RETARDS, who would want to work for that pair of rejects.

Maybe the show will degrade to a new form of logger MMA this year, they can whip on each other with axe handles and beat the chit out of each other with chain loops and use saw bars for swords, pile logs up in a octagon, stomp on each other with corks while wearing a g-string and hardhat. The can run a 090 for the background music.lol


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Dec 15, 2010)

I actually have a friend that is trying to go to work for them. Seems they only want green help. Hes a loader operator and a saw feller. He says hed really like to work with the Rygaards to see how they would like to get B slapped on tv lol. THeres no need of any of that BS. I agree when the truck rolled that was set up. I ve driven dumps since I was 14 and its a simple concept of dumping dump on flat ground. Ive had them roll near a tip like that from backing them back too far back. Ive caught them with loaders or excavators.


----------



## caotropheus (Dec 16, 2010)

Humptulips said:


> That was all set up for the camera.



Just like every single second of the show, at least that's what I believe.


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 16, 2010)

why is it also that EVERYTHING they do is dangerous and could cost someone their life? i understand the real dangers but these guys cant even piss without it being a life/death situation. i do like the girl they brought in,it sure is making ALL the men look like sissies cause she hasnt complained about allmost dying every second of the show,nor does she talk the 2 -pac.she actually looks like she enjoying her job.


----------



## slowp (Dec 16, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> why is it also that EVERYTHING they do is dangerous and could cost someone their life? i understand the real dangers but these guys cant even piss without it being a life/death situation. i do like the girl they brought in,it sure is making ALL the men look like sissies cause she hasnt complained about allmost dying every second of the show,nor does she talk the 2 -pac.she actually looks like she enjoying her job.



That's cuz she is or was a smokejumper. Somebody recognized her and I guess they didn't quite block out the insignia on her jacket. If she made it through smokejumper training, and made the cut for that, she'll do OK. She will also be used to being around what I call high testosterone guys.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 16, 2010)

slowp said:


> That's cuz she is or was a smokejumper. Somebody recognized her and I guess they didn't quite block out the insignia on her jacket. If she made it through smokejumper training, and made the cut for that, she'll do OK. She will also be used to being around what I call high testosterone guys.



My son noticed she was wearing wildland pants.


----------



## Cummins00 (Dec 17, 2010)

There are plenty of female wildland firefighters out there who are tougher then their male counterparts. I think she'll do fine setting chokers, you don't need an abundance of upper body strength to be good at it. She may not be the biggest girl but she has heart and guts to go out there on TV and do this. Hats off to you maam


----------



## Cummins00 (Dec 17, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> why is it also that EVERYTHING they do is dangerous and could cost someone their life? i understand the real dangers but these guys cant even piss without it being a life/death situation. i do like the girl they brought in,it sure is making ALL the men look like sissies cause she hasnt complained about allmost dying every second of the show,nor does she talk the 2 -pac.she actually looks like she enjoying her job.



The masses wouldn't watch a show where nothing went wrong and everything was safe and easy. Unfortunatly danger sells, and it annoys the hell out of alot of us. I've been seriously f'd up in the woods, seen friends killed, the whole bit. They trivialize it with their cute little animations of guys getting crushed when all hell breaks loose. I'd bet 75% of the show is staged. It's entertaining at times .. but it's also a joke to those who actually do this for a living.


----------



## Humptulips (Dec 17, 2010)

Cummins00 said:


> The masses wouldn't watch a show where nothing went wrong and everything was safe and easy. Unfortunatly danger sells, and it annoys the hell out of alot of us. I've been seriously f'd up in the woods, seen friends killed, the whole bit. They trivialize it with their cute little animations of guys getting crushed when all hell breaks loose. I'd bet 75% of the show is staged. It's entertaining at times .. but it's also a joke to those who actually do this for a living.



Well said.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sure that draggin' logs out of a swamp, or a river in Florida would actually be kinda cool to see... if they didn't find the most retarded SOB's to film. Shelby... is an idiot... plain and simple... I get tired of that portion of the show. The S&S and Collins deal... another bunch of idiots. But I'm waitin' till that kid punches his old man square in the jaw. 

Gary


----------



## paccity (Dec 18, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> I'm sure that draggin' logs out of a swamp, or a river in Florida would actually be kinda cool to see... if they didn't find the most retarded SOB's to film. Shelby... is an idiot... plain and simple... I get tired of that portion of the show. The S&S and Collins deal... another bunch of idiots. But I'm waitin' till that kid punches his old man square in the jaw.
> 
> Gary



thank you!


----------



## STIHLMAN83 (Dec 19, 2010)

These shows are terrible for the industry. There is already enough guff out there for uneducated ( i dont mean like college educations) people that logging is good, clear cuts have there place, etc. These shows (maybe not so much swamp loggers, or american logger) do not do enough to show that there is a lot more that goes along with the danger. I know it is all for ratings but its sad to see. Just my opinion. I will not watch ax men. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 19, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Cummins00 View Post
> The masses wouldn't watch a show where nothing went wrong and everything was safe and easy. Unfortunatly danger sells, and it annoys the hell out of alot of us. I've been seriously f'd up in the woods, seen friends killed, the whole bit. They trivialize it with their cute little animations of guys getting crushed when all hell breaks loose. I'd bet 75% of the show is staged. It's entertaining at times .. but it's also a joke to those who actually do this for a living.



:agree2: Why do they have to yell and bicker so much, these are supposed to be "real men" so why do I think of my wife and mom when they get to yelling at each other. This show would be better if they quit acting like children.


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 19, 2010)

Common people, it's just a TV show just sit down and watch it GOSH
Take what u see with a grain of salt!!!!!!!!!!:bang:


----------



## silverzuk (Dec 20, 2010)

STIHLMAN83 said:


> These shows are terrible for the industry. There is already enough guff out there for uneducated ( i dont mean like college educations) people that logging is good, clear cuts have there place, etc. These shows (maybe not so much swamp loggers, or american logger) do not do enough to show that there is a lot more that goes along with the danger. I know it is all for ratings but its sad to see. Just my opinion. I will not watch ax men. Makes my blood boil.



Apparently only a small portion of America wants to see a timber cruising, select cutting, and timber men producing a product safely without tearing up the world around them. Get in, get the wood with as little work as possible, get it out, load it, and take it to the mill.

That is too much like every day work. Apparently America want to see idiots tear stuff up and/or dream about how rough and tough it is dodging flying wood all day long in places so dangerous that even taking a leak in the woods can get you killed.

I don't watch much TV, but I do watch this show off and on to make myself feel smarter.


----------

